# Verkaufe Sunline V-One Lenker Rise, 711 - Neu!



## dAsGerAeT (22. Juli 2010)

Zum Verkauf steht ein original Downhill Lenker von Sunline: Sunline V-One Lenker Rise, 711. Der Lenker ist noch original verpackt und nicht gebraucht. Neuware, unbenutzt in Verpackung. 

Material: 3-fach konifiziertes 7075-T6 Aluminium 
Farbe: Schwarz 
Länge: 711 mm 
Steigung: 19 mm 
Klemmung (Durchmesser): 31,8 mm 
Gewicht: 277g (38mm) 

Weitere Infos:

» polierter Griffbereich zur besseren Haftung der Griffe
» Markierungen zur individuellen Anpassung der Lenkerbreite
» aufwändig gelaserte Logos
» für DH Einsatz geeignet 

Zur eBay - Auktion


----------



## EEK!IT'SAYETI! (22. Juli 2010)

servus an die isar, was soll das gute stück denn kosten? ;-) thx und gruß aus d-dorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. Juli 2010)

Das entscheidet sich bei einer Auktion für gewöhnlich am Schluss aber wir können das ja vorher schonmal hier ausdiskutieren wer am meisten zahlt dann müssen die anderen garnicht erst mitbieten und der Preis geht nicht so unnötig nach oben


----------



## dAsGerAeT (23. Juli 2010)

Viel Spaß beim Diskutieren .. hihi


----------



## EEK!IT'SAYETI! (23. Juli 2010)

ahh, ja. sooo funktioniert also eine auktion. heißer tip, respekt!


----------

